# How to convert ordinary flash drive into U3 smart drive?



## thetopcyborg (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey friends,
I have a Sandisk Cruzer Micro 1GB U3. I am quite happy with its 'smart' features(i.e the U3 features)

Now, I also have a 1GB Transcend V30 flash drive. I want to convert it into a U3 smart drive. Is there any method to do that? I don't want to use MojoPac or any such paid software.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## vandit (Apr 8, 2007)

can ne1 tell me whats U3


----------



## thetopcyborg (Apr 8, 2007)

its a feature in flash drives by which special u3-capable software can be installed on the flash drive and run directly off it. there is no need to install that software on the host machine. read the digit's shootout of pen drives. the description of u3 is given in a box there

anyone knows the solution to my problem???


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 8, 2007)

Nope, The launchpad is not available outside


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 8, 2007)

There are many portable applicables available and load these on to your pen drive and you are ready to go.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 8, 2007)

*portableapps.com/


----------



## K750 (Apr 9, 2007)

use MojoPac


> MojoPac can turn any USB 2.0 compliant portable storage device, including your iPod, or your USB flash or hard drives, into your Personal Computer


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 9, 2007)

not possible.. as much as i know


----------



## thetopcyborg (Apr 9, 2007)

K750 said:
			
		

> use MojoPac


read my message carefully....i don't want to use mojopac as its paid.




well, i appreciate that all of you took some time to view this topic...guess i'll have to settle with portableapps.

thanks


----------



## aashish473 (Nov 2, 2008)

There's a free version of Mojopac available at www.mojopac.com


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 2, 2008)

kalpik said:
			
		

> *portableapps.com/



I find winpenpack more loaded.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 2, 2008)

@IronMan
Its a year and half old thread


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 2, 2008)

Good bump 
Portable apps are the way to go.


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 2, 2008)

thewisecrab said:
			
		

> @IronMan
> Its a year and half old thread


grr...... this is so stupid of me!


			
				aashish473 said:
			
		

> There's a free version of Mojopac available at www.mojopac.com


another n00b bump..  .. Dunno, I thought I was aware of bumps pretty well.


----------

